# Saluti



## Tazzanno Nazzinna (10 Giugno 2017)

Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2017)

Tazzanno Nazzinna ha detto:


> Ciao


Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2017)

Ciao


----------



## Frithurik (10 Giugno 2017)

ciao,
Perche' azzanni nazzina.


----------



## Tazzanno Nazzinna (10 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> ciao,
> Perche' azzanni nazzina.


perché non ne riesco ad azzannarne due


----------



## Piperita (11 Giugno 2017)

Simpatico nick


----------



## mistral (12 Giugno 2017)

Haiia!


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

Tazzanno Nazzinna ha detto:


> perché non ne riesco ad azzannarne due


Cerca una che le ha più grosse allora e vedrai che riesci ad azzannarle contemporaneamente..


----------



## Tazzanno Nazzinna (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cerca una che le ha più grosse allora e vedrai che riesci ad azzannarle contemporaneamente..


una monotetta?


----------

